# Contract-less auto part stores?



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

We got our first ever auto parts stores this year (2 of them). Quick funny story: About 10 months ago, I took one of the chicks that worked at one of those stores on a few dates. She said they needed a new snow plowing company, so that's how I got word that they were looking for a bid. Turns out she was married while we were dating  . She's gone, but we won both bids 

So here's my question- both jobs pay pretty well (roughly $150\hour if you're fast), but they have a policy of refusing to sign any contracts. All of our other clients have signed our contract, even our other commercial clients. Should I be worried at all? I've got a great relationship with each store manager, and they certainly don't seem to be the type that would send lawyers after us in the event of an accident, but you never know  ...


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

The risk of an accident would seem to be on them with no contract in place. Your risk would be not getting paid. If that's not an issue I don't think you have a problem. What's the lawyer going to say if there is an accident, there is no proof of what service you are to provide. I bet they don't sign a contract so if you don't show up or they are otherwise unhappy with the service they can go on to the next guy quickly without strings.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

My insurance co, tells me if no contract, they got to be on a on call bases, meaning if I'm suppost to show up when a "trigger" is reached or show whithout then calling every time, I need a contract, but if they call me for service, I dont need a contract.
I personaly dont do cold calls really so I make them sign, but like the above said the risk is on them cause they cant prove you were suppose to do this or that or keep it safe, but with that said, if they dont pay, you cant take them to court cause you cant prove they owe you. Talk to your insurance I'd suggest, cause you want to make sure your covered in worst case scenario.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

More importantly - what happened with the Chick and does she still work there!!!? If she was happy - they'll pay!!! Yaaa baby!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MajorDave;1691571 said:


> More importantly - what happened with the Chick and does she still work there!!!? If she was happy - they'll pay!!! Yaaa baby!!!


Teasing us just he did to her.

You must be talking about Auto zone,plow walk inside and get paid cash each time.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

OK. I know there's a slight risk because of the lack of contract, but I find it highly unlikely that they will be stinkers when it comes time to pay. They'll be getting their first invoice in about a week. Corporate headquarters pays for the plowing. 

As for the girl... She no longer works there. She still a wanted to date, but I said "no". Funny thing was, I was out with another girl a few months ago, and there she was on the street corner, looking like a freaking supermodel! The deal breaker was that she was talking to another guy, dressed in an ACLU shirt. A married liberal who wants to date me... No thanks!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

starspangled6.0;1691872 said:


> OK. I know there's a slight risk because of the lack of contract, but I find it highly unlikely that they will be stinkers when it comes time to pay. They'll be getting their first invoice in about a week. Corporate headquarters pays for the plowing.
> 
> As for the girl... She no longer works there. She still a wanted to date, but I said "no". Funny thing was, I was out with another girl a few months ago, and there she was on the street corner, looking like a freaking supermodel! The deal breaker was that she was talking to another guy, dressed in an ACLU shirt. A married liberal who wants to date me... No thanks!


Doesn't matter how hot she looked, if she was banging you behind her husbands back what do you think she would do to you? Sounds like you made the smart choice and moved on.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol we only went out for coffee and dinner a few times. Nothing else besides that


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

starspangled6.0;1691905 said:


> Lol we only went out for coffee and dinner a few times. Nothing else besides that


Uh huh......

Yeah, I bet she took cream in her coffee, right ?

You dog, you.... I'll give you $50 if you call her husband and confess..


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Haha she liked coffee straight black, if I remember correctly. She said she was getting a divorce and it was almost done... Then she said it was too hard, and she would probably stay married to this guy and move on with her life. That relationship, though short lived, certainly has brought plenty of gold into the company coffers!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

starspangled6.0;1691911 said:


> Haha she liked coffee straight black, if I remember correctly. She said she was getting a divorce and it was almost done... Then she said it was too hard, and she would probably stay married to this guy and move on with her life. That relationship, though short lived, certainly has brought plenty of gold into the company coffers!


Note to self - never mention how I like my coffee on Plowsite.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Who cares about the contract, if they don't pay stop showing up. 

Tell us more about the chick, I like pictures!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

SnowGuy73;1692039 said:


> Who cares about the contract, if they don't pay stop showing up.
> 
> Tell us more about the chick, I like pictures!


----Oh ya - forgot - pictures - GREAT idea SnowGuy! Should he post it in the Heavy Equipment Thread?!?


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

LOL well thanks for your advice. We'll see if those checks roll in come January.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

MajorDave;1692068 said:


> ----Oh ya - forgot - pictures - GREAT idea SnowGuy! Should he post it in the Heavy Equipment Thread?!?


Along with pictures of my hydraulics in action


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

This whole thread made me giggle :laughing:


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

It just went off the rails - didn't it?! hahaha


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

:laughing: I would've left the forum already if no one had a sense of humor.


----------

